# Sound deadening in basement



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

My water pump is in a closet in my basement. It's really loud when it's running and we'd like to quiet it down. Any ideas on what we could do? You can see where the old owner stuck a piece of Styrofoam on the wall. Maybe just putting that on all the surfaces would work?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Better than styro foam would be roof insulation board. Find it on craigslist under material for some used stuff


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Before they switched us to city water, we had an inside the basement pump too when we first moved to Rochester Hills.
Sounded like a mini bike. REEE-eeee Rheeee-eeee.

We had the basement finished and I wanted something to fit like furniture into the decor.
I rebuilt an old bookcase by making a false back, cutting out a half shelf design, adding an insulated hollow box on one side.
It was lined with 2 1/2" upholstery/seat cushion foam from old camper seats, leaving about 1/2" extending past the back to form somewhat of a seal against the wall and enclose the pump inside. It had caster wheels for easy mobility and pump service. Cut the noise I'm guessing 90%...you could at least have a conversation standing next to it...didn't notice it at all upstairs. 
It was much more intricate with glass doors etc but the basic design was:










What I'm getting at, is a basic box with the inside lined with the soft foam might work for you too...maybe dig up some foam or old cushions and duct tape them together to test them before doing any carpentry...or buying products that may or may not work.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Sometimes vibration carries thru the pipes. I have seen a hunk of rubber hose clamped between pump and home plumbing.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

You pump produces structure borne noise, airborne noise and underwater sound. 
The ceiling and wall transmits the structure borne sound and it gets radiated as airborne sound into the rooms above. 
Make sure your pump and piping is installed to the wall or floor with rubber dampers as a shock absorber. 
As far as the underwater sound goes you cant really do much but insulate your piping. 
If you build a box around your pump make sure its insulated and soundproof so it wont become a soundbox and increases the sound. 
And remember a cold pump in a warm room always creates vapor that can lead to mold in a basement. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Maybe a removable box/cover is the way to go. I'll have to do some investigating on this.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

In the FWIW dept, my son found an old picture of the sound proof box/book shelf. 
It was one of the things in the basement I made from old barn wood; Walls, shelves. 
He reminded me I covered wall and ceiling pipes and ducts with fake beams.
The box was actually a bit different from my memory when making the above drawing 30 years later.


----------



## Billy_D (Feb 23, 2013)

safe and sound insulation $40 from home depot.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

What do you guys think about this product? I could secure it to the concrete walls and then put int on the inside of the framed out walls and floor joists above. I could also secure it to the back side of the closet doors. Opinions? 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-dB-3-4-ft-x-8-ft-Acoustical-Barrier-DB348X96BX/100663624#


----------

